# [JMAA] Best of the Best - Season 2: Attractive Destroyer ('til November 11th)



## JMAA (Nov 3, 2009)

Past thread:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1328367
To sum up, vote on the best track for you from the album of this week.
Past week the winner was maybe *Sandvich*, because just 1 person voted. Don't argue me that I didn't tell you! It will be definitive.

This week, Attractive Destroyer.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/attractive-destroyer





A bit better than the first one.
Anyway, these are the tracks:
1. *Crusher of Minds*: A remix of MAP06 from DOOM 2.
2. *Welcome to Die!*: Based on Bison from that Street Fighter game.
3. *Murk Murk Murk!*: A track about the Swedish Chef from the Muppets.
4. *I'm Still Here*: More like a ballad.
5. *Agamemnon Tiberius Vacuum*: Based on the Vacuum Consortium.
6. *Curse of the Mummy*: All about those classic horror films.

*Plus, an extra option where I can pull out from my magic hat any song I want, if it wins.*

So, let the voting begin! This ends on *November 11th 2009*!


----------

